# Only place to order Auto seeds is Dope-seeds?



## jnyce1320 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ive looked all over for other places that sell auto strains to the US but dope-seeds seems to be the only place i could order. No more dr.chronic


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 28, 2008)

Dope-seeds and theattitudeseedbank (both from UK). I have ordered over 10 times from theattitude in the past 2 years. They are packaged stealthy, and are cheaper than dope-seeds. I am waiting for a delivery of feminized Lowlife White Russian seeds and 5 feminized Paradise seeds. They give you free seeds (G13 Power Skunk and Thai Super Skunk!). They take at the longest 7 days to deliver to east coast USA. 
Hope that helps! 420usagrow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 28, 2008)

i buy from a seed bank that says they dont ship to usa...but think thts there to protect them..I stiil get me beans..try emailing them directly and ask..good luck


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 28, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## benevolence6gc (Sep 28, 2008)

Poor doc chronic prolly loses so much business because people say every week that he doesnt ship to US, he does, does not advertise it and unless you live around chicago you have a very good chance of receiving your seeds.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Sep 28, 2008)

benevolence6gc said:
			
		

> Poor doc chronic prolly loses so much business because people say every week that he doesnt ship to US, he does, does not advertise it and unless you live around chicago you have a very good chance of receiving your seeds.



People have been losing their orders through the Doc.One of our members even had law enforcement drop by his place with a warrant.

If you want autos go to dope-seeds,attitude,or the site with the most autos in stock at the moment Sensible seeds.I've used both dope-seeds and attitude with no problem.I have an order placed through Sensible that should be here in a few days.


----------



## Disco94 (Sep 28, 2008)

Don't forget Dutchbreed.  They have a line of autos I haven't seen anywhere else.


----------



## Alistair (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, Dutchbreed.  Last time I received my order in a week or less.  I didn't order autoseeds, but I've seen them advertised on their site.


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 28, 2008)

buzzgrower is scams..


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 29, 2008)

I ordered 5 fem C9 Double X seeds and 5 Jack33 seeds for $65 and that includes shippping. Almost too cheap! I was wary but saw other posts here that have had good reults. They have Greenhouse seeds much cheaper than theattitude, and dope-seeds (and Sensible seeds were way overpriced IMO!). I will update when they arrive! 420usagrow


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 6, 2008)

I think im ganna stick with attitude.


----------

